# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safe Plates, Badges & Escutcheons >  Milners' 212 plates

## Donny

I have found a pair of Milner 212 plates in my garage. I've seen a couple of safes on this forum that has these plates, will post pictures if need be. I was wondering, are they of any use to anyone? They're in great clean condition.

----------

